# Dental on senior dog



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

My old lady dog, Pepper, needs a teeth cleaning. Her teeth aren't in horrible shape, but enough to where I really think she could benefit from a cleaning. Plus I've recently noticed a loose flap of skin on one of her canines, almost like a bit of gum separated from the tooth. I'm sure that needs to be taken care of. The only thing holding me back is that fact that she is 14 and I'm worried about her going under anesthesia. She is healthy, I had bloodwork and a thorough physical done on her a few months ago they didn't find anything wrong with her. Has anyone had experience with this or have any advice?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Bump....anyone?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Given that she is already 14, I would not let her go under. I think I would continue to brush her teeth and not do anything intrusive.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree that I would not put a 14 year old through anesthesia. Too risky. Omar has nasty teeth but after consulting with the vet we decided to leave them alone. He still eats great and Lila did not have teeth by the time she was 6 and she lived until almost 13 without them. Lol. I think by the time they are seniors they deserve to be comfortable but not doing a lot of unnecessary tests and procedures. JMHO of course. Everyone needs to decide what is right for their own dogs. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks y'all! I just felt like maybe I should do something for her since I feel like she's got some more years left in her, and I know I wouldn't want to live with a yucky mouth. However, it IS risky and maybe I should just give her chew every day for a month and see if that helps.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Teeth are over rated. Here is my precious angel Lila about 6 months before she died. She was so adorable even with no teeth to keep her tongue in. God I loved that little girl. She was our Queen.









Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Poodlemama99 said:


> Teeth are over rated. Here is my precious angel Lila about 6 months before she died. She was so adorable even with no teeth to keep her tongue in. God I loved that little girl. She was our Queen.
> View attachment 27018
> 
> 
> ...


 What a cutie! The little toothless dogs are growing on me.  

I'm just worried her mouth might be uncomfortable for her. She still chews ok and everything, but her breath is a little, well, gross. But it sounds like y'all think it's too risky so we'll stick to chews and maybe a little scraping with a scaler.  thanks again!


----------



## -Lilith- (Nov 21, 2012)

Try tropiclean's teeth gel. I know many people who swear by it and it has helped their dogs teeth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I agree with everyone else, don't risk it! I hear the spray on tooth cleaners help with plaque removal. Maybe one of those products and a raw chicken wing twice a week would help? It's worth a try, to avoid putting a geriatric dog under anesthesia!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Have you seen Leba lll ? It is a spray that greatly reduces tartar. I know some people who swear by it. It is a tiny wee bottle and is about $70, but the bottle lasts about 6 months when used as directed.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, I would and have definitely done dentals on my senior high risk dogs. 

I my cases I had dentals done on an 8 year and a 10 year old, both great danes, so that is very old for their breeds. The second one lived to be 13 and only died due to degenerative myleopathy.

We do dentals on senior dogs very frequently, and as long as they are done properly with lots of supervision and having had all the proper pre-anesthetic work done, your risks are VERY minimal. However having extreme gingivitis creating open pathways for bacteria to enter the blood stream in a senior dog who often have weaker liver and kidneys to me. Is a MUCH bigger risk to shortening your dogs life than the anesthetics.

We have often had clients who were questioning how "old" their dogs were, and if there was any point in doing the dental since their dogs seemed "on the way out" anyway, come in exclaiming their dogs were suddenly way more active again and eating so much better.

If you are worried, maybe get a second oppion from another vet, but don't tell them your concerns. If they too immediately point out teeth, I'd for sure consider it... Just my 2 cents for what they're worth 

I'm sure you'll make the right decision, EITHER way you go 

Rebecca


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We just had Holly's teeth done and she will be nine of Christmas eve, but nine is a long way from fourteen.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks y'all.  I've thought about using a gel or spray, but I'm just really bad about doing that kind of thing regularly. Her teeth aren't really too awful, considering her age. Her breath certainly isn't worse than my puppy's teething breath lol! I may take your advice pgr8dnlvr and get another vet's opinion. 

Giving her raw bones is a good idea....any opportunity for her to eat will be gladly taken! 

She definitely isn't on the way out, so maybe it IS worth it. Physically she is fine...only some arthritis and more easily tired. And she's almost deaf. Mentally....well lets just say that part of her is deteriorating. She's happy as a lark, but she doesn't remember how to do things and tends towards obsessive behaviors. Barking, constantly searching for food, stuff like that. I've had her checked by a vet complete with bloodwork and everything, nothing is wrong with her. I guess it's just part of being old. :-/ After all she is about to be 15!


----------

